# Cockatiel Loves Canary <3



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

Gracie, a just-turned-ten year old male Cockatiel, upon meeting Weaver - a three-week-old baby canary - for the first time.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh that is just too cute! I love the second picture


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

The 2nd picture


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Yep, me too! The second picture is heart melting.  Such a precious moment.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aaah so adorable!!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

So sweet I had to take another look.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Awww! Absolutely adorable  And like everyone else has mentioned, that second picture is soooooo cuuuute


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Just adorable! What else can I say X x


----------



## xavaria (Dec 22, 2014)

Awwwwwwww! <3


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Cockatiel and canary*

I agree; that 2nd picture is just TOO adorable! Those "cutest" puppies and kittens on Animal Planet have nothing on our little birdies!


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

They are so cute together love sec pic.


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

Awe my heart is malting over here.


----------



## Mscute444 (Apr 26, 2014)

Such sweetness! I've heard that cockatiels and canaries bond well together, so you made the right choice ^^


----------



## Wintery Mix (Jan 19, 2015)

That 2nd photo! <3 LOVE!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness. That's too cute for words.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

aww the second picture is so adorable


----------



## billsgurl (Dec 28, 2014)

2nd picture is really heart melting


----------

